# İç ve Dış Tehditler > Kürtler Türktür: Elenges Aniti ve Alp Urungu bunun Belgesi >  PKK'lıların cesetleri bastıkları karakolda

## bozok

*PKK'lıların cesetleri bastıkları karakolda* 



*Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri (TSK) tarafından Irak’ın kuzeyindeki terör örgütü kamplarına yönelik gerçekleştirilen hava operasyonunda PKK’ya ağır darbe vurulduğu bildirildi.*

Irak’ın kuzeyindeki Hakurk, Zap ve Kandil bölgelerindeki kamplarda barınan PKK’lı teröristlerin yoğun hareket halinde bulundukları istihbaratı üzerine, geçen hafta Diyarbakır başta olmak üzere bölgedeki üslerinden havalanan Türk Hava Kuvvetleri’ne ait savaş uçakları, terör örgütü kamplarındaki 50’den fazla hedefi imha etti.Görevlerini başarıyla tamamladıktan sonra üs bölgelerine dönen uçakların gerçekleştirdiği harekatta örgüte ait lojistik depoları da vuruldu.

Terör örgütünün telsiz görüşmelerine yansıyan operasyon kapsamında, aralarında terör örgütünün kamp sorumlularından "Adnan" kod adlı Ekrem Alınbay (33), "Nudem" kod adlı Sinem Bekir (24), "Andok" kod adlı Savaş ürtas (22), Neval" kod adlı Jiyan Mığcı (20) adlı kişilerin bulunduğu 19 teröristin etkisiz hale getirildiği bildirildi.Hava harekatının ardından bölgede, terör örgütünde yoğun telsiz konuşmaları kaydedilirken, yaralıların bazılarının Irak’ın kuzeyindeki hastanelere götürdükleri, söz konusu kişilerle ilgili yerel güvenlik güçlerinin takibat yaptıkları belirtildi.Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri ve İran Ordusu tarafından terör örgütü PKK/PJAK’a yönelik aralıksız devam eden operasyonların normal olduğunu belirten IKDP ve IKYB’li yetkililer, PKK/PJAK’ın Irak’ın kuzeyini Türkiye ve İran’a karşı üs olarak kullanmasına kesinlikle izin verilmeyeceğini açıklamışlar, teröristlerin, Türkiye ve İran üzerinden Irak’ın kuzeyine geçmeleri durumunda karşılık verileceğini, Iraklı Kürtler ile PKK/PJAK’lı teröristler arasında silahlı çatışma yaşanabileceğine dikkat çekmişlerdi.


*PKK'lıların cesetleri bastıkları karakolda*

Tunceli'de güvenlik güçleriyle girdikleri çatışmada öldürülen 5 PKK'lı teröristten 4'ünün cesetleri çatışma bölgesinden alınarak 30 Nisan gecesi baskın yaptıkları Nazımiye'nin Sarıyayla Jandarma Karakolu'na getirildi.

Karakolun bahçesinde bir süre bekletilen cesetlerin Cumhuriyet Savcısının talimatıyla otopsi yapılmak üzere iki ambulansla Elazığ Adli Tıp Kurumu'na gönderileceği belirtildi.

*GECE BOYUNCA üATIşTILAR* 

*PKK'lıların cesetleri bastıkları karakolda*



*Foto galeri için tıklayın*

üzel eğitimli komandolar ile PKK'lılar arasında gece boyunca yer yer çatışmalar yaşandı. Operasyon alanına Tunceli Jandarma Bölge Komutanlığı ile 4'üncü Komando Tugay Komutanlığı'ndan profesyonel birlikler takviye olarak helikopterlerle indirildi. Bölgede PKK'lılar ile güvenlik güçleri arasında saat 04.00 sıralarında yeniden başlayan şiddetli çatışmalar yaklaşık 4 saat sürdü. Diğer teröristler kaçarak izlerini kaybettirmeye çalışırken,yapılan ilk arazi arama tarama faaliyetinde Kızılmescit Köyü yakınlarında 4 PKK'lının cesedi bulundu. Bölgede operasyonlar geniş kapsamlı şekildi sürdürülürken, operasyon kesimlerinde yeni birlikler sevkedilerek, PKK'lıların tüm kaçış yolları tutuldu.

Askeri kaynaklar, PKK'nın sözde Erzurum eyaleti olarak adlandırdığı grubun bulunduğunu, bu grubun sürekli olarak Tunceli -Bingöl sınır boyunda gizlendiği ve Sarıyayla Jandarma Karakolu'na baskın düzenleyen grup olduğunun tahmin edildiğini söyledi 


*şırnak'ta çatışma: 1 şehit* 

şırnak'ın Uludere ilçesine bağlı Andaç köyü kırsalında dün gece teröristlerle çıkan çatışmada 1 asker şehit oldu, 3 asker de yaralandı. 

Andaç Köyü'nde dün akşam geç saatlerde tespit edilen kalabalık terörist grubu ile güvenlik güçleri arasında çatışma çıktı. 

Askeri yetkililerin verdiği bilgilere göre ilk belirlemelere göre, 1 asker şehit olurken, 3 asker de yaralandı. 

Karanlıktan faydalanarak kaçmaya çalışan teröristlerin yakalanması için geniş kapsamlı operasyon başlatıldı. 

Bu arada şehit olan asker için bugün şırnak 23'üncü Jandarma Sınır Tümen Komutanlığı'nda cenaze töreni düzenlenecek. 


*GENELKURMAY: 4 PKK’LI üLDüRüLDü*

Genelkurmay Başkanlığı, Tunceli’nin Pülümür İlçesi kırsal kesiminde çıkan çatışmada 4 teröristin öldürüldüğü duyurdu. Genelkurmay Başkanlığı resmi internet sitesinden yapılan açıklamada, teröristlerle birlikte 4 Kalaşnikof piyade tüfeği, 19 şarjör ve mühimmatı ile birlikte, 10 el bombası, 2 el telsizi, 1 fotoğraf makinesi, 1 dizüstü bilgisayar, 1 güneş paneli, çok sayıda örgütsel doküman, muhtelif gıda ve yaşam malzemesi ele geçirildiğini belirtti.Bu arada Kızılmescit Mevkii’nde çatışmaların sürdüğü belirtilirken, bu bölgede öldürülen 1 teröristin cesedini henüz alınmadığı belirtildi.


27.05.2010 Perşembe *08:46 / VATAN*

----------

